# The Grudge



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Highly recommended for those who enjoy REAL scares (as opposed to "Scream" type slasher bullsh*t), and well crafted film making. I can't recommend it enough.

The time shifting of the story might confuse the thinking impaired, and A.D.D. sufferers may also have a problem with stuff like actual plot instead of non-stop blood letting.

But, otherwise, the ghostly images, especially in the climax, were so good that the audience actually let out a sigh of relief when the scene ended, they were that tense and frightened! It was almost as if they were holding their collective breath for the entire scene, and were finally able to exhale.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Does it have a car chase? I only interested if the ghosts chase each other in cars and shoot silver bullets at each other.

BTW: They can be old cars, I'm not picky.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

a hand comes out of the back of sarah's head...
(at least in the previews)


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Does it have a car chase? I only interested if the ghosts chase each other in cars and shoot silver bullets at each other.
> 
> BTW: They can be old cars, I'm not picky.


And stuff gets blowed up real big like.


----------

